# Crazy signs at ski areas



## dlague (Sep 26, 2016)

Well the we have read and seen the sign warning about the chair may go in reverse in a recent thread.  What other signs have you seen or know about?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 26, 2016)

dlague said:


> Well the we have read and seen the sign warning about the chair may go in reverse in a recent thread.  What other signs have you seen or know about?
> 
> View attachment 20701



Canyons?


I do think have a pic of it, and no idea if it still exists, but growing up when I would go to Whiteface while riding a chair up to the top of Little Whiteface there was a sign that read "Experts get off here, beginners go to the top".  That always made me laugh.


----------



## ss20 (Sep 26, 2016)

You know your terrain is bada$$ when...


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2016)

ss20 said:


> You know your terrain is bada$$ when...
> 
> View attachment 20702



Good ole Okemo!


----------



## cdskier (Sep 26, 2016)

Not too crazy...but still a favorite of mine.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 26, 2016)

dlague said:


> Well the we have read and seen the sign warning about the chair may go in reverse in a recent thread.  What other signs have you seen or know about?




Good lord, everything short of Chupacabra attack is mentioned here.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


>



Is that how we should ski it too!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## 4aprice (Sep 26, 2016)

Not really a skiing sign (and unfortunately I have no picture) but in the base gondola station at Loon Mountain they have this riddle that is kind of written in code.  Can't totally remember it, (Starts "When the B mt")  but its fun to try and figure it out and it does make sense when translated.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## cdskier (Sep 26, 2016)

I found this creative at Belleayre on closing day back in 2005.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 26, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Not really a skiing sign (and unfortunately I have no picture) but in the base gondola station at Loon Mountain they have this riddle that is kind of written in code.  Can't totally remember it, (Starts "When the B mt")  but its fun to try and figure it out and it does make sense when translated.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



If the grate B (Capital) empty put coal (colon) on ,if the Grate B full "Stop" (period) you'd be an ass (asterisk) to risk it.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 26, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> If the grate B (Capital) empty put coal (colon) on ,if the Grate B full "Stop" (period) you'd be an ass (asterisk) to risk it.



That's it.  Very good.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xlr8r (Sep 26, 2016)

This one at the fireplace next to the gondola at Loon


----------



## JAM614 (Sep 27, 2016)

Saddleback's signage after a heavy ice event;


----------



## MG Skier (Sep 27, 2016)

I always enjoy the warnings in French at Jay Peak! No picture handy.


----------



## moresnow (Sep 27, 2016)

MG Skier said:


> I always enjoy the warnings in French at Jay Peak! No picture handy.


----------



## Jully (Sep 27, 2016)

Never forget 4/20 hahahaha


----------



## MG Skier (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks moresnow! I knew someone would have it!!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 27, 2016)

Haha


----------



## sugarbushskier (Sep 27, 2016)

Just a few warnings!! 







Not sure if the "Beware of Moose" sign will be visible, but what a day at Solitude in Honeycomb Canyon with my son.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2016)

sugarbushskier said:


> Just a few warnings!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is hilarious.  A bit too much to read.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2016)

And in case any of you were wondering.....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 27, 2016)

Satan's definitely a snowboarder.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 27, 2016)

sugarbushskier said:


> Just a few warnings!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Navarone is awesome. Love Solitude and especially Honeycomb Canyon.  Was just scoping out the trail maps of Solitude and Brighton where I still have plenty of exploring left to do.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## sugarbushskier (Sep 27, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Navarone is awesome. Love Solitude and especially Honeycomb Canyon.  Was just scoping out the trail maps of Solitude and Brighton where I still have plenty of exploring left to do.
> 
> .....and all it did that day was snow! Fresh tracks each run.  Agree that this part of the mountain is awesome.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Satan's definitely a snowboarder.



Any guess where that truck was parked?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2016)

moresnow said:


> View attachment 20710



My french is rusty.  Does that warn EB-5 investors of the risk of massive fraud or a Ponzi scheme?


----------



## MG Skier (Sep 27, 2016)

Well played thetrailboss.


----------



## Tin (Sep 27, 2016)

If I remember there were more signs and ropes above these.


----------



## moresnow (Sep 27, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> My french is rusty.  Does that warn EB-5 investors of the risk of massive fraud or a Ponzi scheme?



There is French on that sign? I thought it was there to remind you to not forget to have a safety meeting before venturing off into the woods.


----------



## ceo (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2016)

ceo said:


>



Good one.


----------



## freeski (Sep 27, 2016)

Not crazy, but the sign on the tower at Sugarloaf that said "If you were at Sunday River you'd be at the top" was a classic cool sign. (Not sure if my quote is correct.)


----------



## Jully (Sep 27, 2016)

freeski said:


> Not crazy, but the sign on the tower at Sugarloaf that said "If you were at Sunday River you'd be at the top" was a classic cool sign. (Not sure if my quote is correct.)



Funny sign indeed. It was on one of the Double Runner Towers. Sign has since been removed and was given to the SR people when ASC bought Sugarloaf I believe. Don't think they ever got it back.


----------



## cdskier (Sep 27, 2016)

ceo said:


>



Any chance that is actually a road non-ski season?


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 27, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Any chance that is actually a road non-ski season?



wow you're quick! Believe that is Burke


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 27, 2016)

freeski said:


> Not crazy, but the sign on the tower at Sugarloaf that said "If you were at Sunday River you'd be at the top" was a classic cool sign. (Not sure if my quote is correct.)



Whiteface has a lot of those about different ski areas


----------



## ss20 (Sep 27, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


>



As in White Heat at Sunday River..? No fall zone!!:lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2016)

ss20 said:


> As in White Heat at Sunday River..? No fall zone!!:lol:



I know.  They used to have a printed sign that said the same thing that was at the very top of the trail as you left the chair.  It said the same thing--"White Heat is for experts only and is a no-fall zone.  Falling may result in uncontrolled sliding and serious injury or death" or something to that effect.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2016)

freeski said:


> Not crazy, but the sign on the tower at Sugarloaf that said "If you were at Sunday River you'd be at the top" was a classic cool sign. (Not sure if my quote is correct.)



You know I couldn't find a picture of that sign online!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> wow you're quick! Believe that is Burke



Yep.  It is on the Toll Road.


----------



## cdskier (Sep 27, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> wow you're quick! Believe that is Burke



Not as cool in that case. I was hoping it wasn't really a road and someone just put the signs up to be a wise-ass!


----------



## freeski (Sep 27, 2016)

I also couldn't find the Sugarloaf  "you'd be at the top..." sign, but I have seen one online. Does anyone know exactly what it said? 

Also, you don't want to fall on an icy White Heat. Most likely not going to hit anything, but from the top that's a long slide. I had a very bad experience on the midsection of an icy shockwave. I skied past two Skull and Bones warning signs. I wish I had a picture of those and I wish I heeded the warning.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Can't find a picture but I know it's been posted. Killington has signs that say something like "We know your awesome but please share the trail & restrict jumping & jibbing to the parks".

They also used to have signs saying "the mountains are just as cold & lonely at night as they were 200 years ago."


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 28, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Haha



That's awesome, but what's it actually trying to state?
Crap, picture didn't quote. I was referring to t-bar hump...


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 28, 2016)

Anyone remember the wood sign inside Jay's stateside lodge at the cafeteria that read "ENTERANCE" (note the spelling)? And then one year someone carved out the "E" to try to improve it but it looked more like "ENTORANCE" after that.


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 28, 2016)

I thought this was a little extreme. It's on the chair to a run called "The Wall" at Kirkwood.


----------



## MG Skier (Sep 28, 2016)

skifastr said:


> Anyone remember the wood sign inside Jay's stateside lodge at the cafeteria that read "ENTERANCE" (note the spelling)? And then one year someone carved out the "E" to try to improve it but it looked more like "ENTORANCE" after that.



That was before I was cool enough or good enough to hang out at Stateside. Now there are stairs, but the lodge is nice.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 28, 2016)

MG Skier said:


> That was before I was cool enough or good enough to hang out at Stateside. Now there are stairs, but the lodge is nice.



:lol:  Good old Stateside.  What a dump it was.


----------



## machski (Sep 28, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I know.  They used to have a printed sign that said the same thing that was at the very top of the trail as you left the chair.  It said the same thing--"White Heat is for experts only and is a no-fall zone.  Falling may result in uncontrolled sliding and serious injury or death" or something to that effect.



We joke, but for some this is apt advice, especially on certain days.  I have seen some long slides to bad ends on the Heat.  Especially in this era of a groomed heat.


----------



## machski (Sep 28, 2016)

These types of signs were all over Turoa and Whakkapapa in New Zealand.  These were actually posted in the men's room so you could read while making the quick pit stop:


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 28, 2016)

machski said:


> We joke, but for some this is apt advice, especially on certain days.  I have seen some long slides to bad ends on the Heat.  Especially in this era of a groomed heat.



skiers right has been a scraped off mess most of the time. I have seen people slide down that out of control many times.


----------



## 2Planker (Sep 28, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I know.  They used to have a printed sign that said the same thing that was at the very top of the trail as you left the chair.  It said the same thing--"White Heat is for experts only and is a no-fall zone.  Falling may result in uncontrolled sliding and serious injury or death" or something to that effect.



Yup, also had the Skull & Crossbones on it.  It went away after one  of he lawsuits was thrown out...  People have to responsible for their  own actions !


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 28, 2016)

2Planker said:


> Yup, also had the Skull & Crossbones on it.  It went away after one  of he lawsuits was thrown out...  People have to responsible for their  own actions !



Interesting.  

As to Tempest, good call on a longer lift.  I was going to suggest something similar....from my armchair resort operator perspective!


----------



## snoseek (Sep 28, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> View attachment 20724
> 
> I thought this was a little extreme. It's on the chair to a run called "The Wall" at Kirkwood.




I can tell you a lot of people get on that chair that have no business being up there. Its unique as its really the only top of a ski area where there is zero groomed paths down and nothing blue. The wall in itself isn't terribly difficult or anything a solid intermediate couldn't handle....its just everyone feels the need to take 10 to the top for whatever reason. Ive coached quite  few horrified skiers down that over the past few years. I even physically picked up a kid as mom was horrified and sliding down on her ass. Its real easy to get yourself in the shit up there lol


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 28, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> :lol:  Good old Stateside.  What a dump it was.



 I never thought it was thaaaaaat bad.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 28, 2016)

skifastr said:


> I never thought it was thaaaaaat bad.



It was a dump but I liked it.


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 28, 2016)

snoseek said:


> I can tell you a lot of people get on that chair that have no business being up there. Its unique as its really the only top of a ski area where there is zero groomed paths down and nothing blue. The wall in itself isn't terribly difficult or anything a solid intermediate couldn't handle....its just everyone feels the need to take 10 to the top for whatever reason. Ive coached quite  few horrified skiers down that over the past few years. I even physically picked up a kid as mom was horrified and sliding down on her ass. Its real easy to get yourself in the shit up there lol



Yes you make a good point with no groomed way out. I skied it with no snow and had a blast. Got to see the Bonzai races from the chair too. We ended up lapping it half a dozen times. Very fun slope.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 28, 2016)

I sat up on the nose above chair 11 with some coworkers and had a little party during the finals. I was actually going to enter but work got in the way. If I had made it to Sunday I surely would have gotten smoked!


----------



## skiberg (Sep 28, 2016)

My favorite


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Sep 28, 2016)

skifastr said:


> I never thought it was thaaaaaat bad.



Old school!


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 29, 2016)

skiberg said:


> My favoriteView attachment 20729
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


What ever makes you happy as long as no one gets hurt.


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 29, 2016)

snoseek said:


> I sat up on the nose above chair 11 with some coworkers and had a little party during the finals. I was actually going to enter but work got in the way. If I had made it to Sunday I surely would have gotten smoked!



That whole mountain is a blast. I remember several good runs under 11. Hoping for some fresh snow this year. It seems like late Feb is a little too warm.


----------



## skimagic (Oct 1, 2016)

watch those mogul troughs..


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 2, 2016)

here is a couple from Niseko Japan 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimk (Oct 2, 2016)

Fun thread.  Another pic from Kirkwood, low snow year 2015.  I guess this is a flag, not a sign:dunce:






Good one from Taos, not my photo:





  Over on West Basin you need this skill!


----------



## Mapnut (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks like you're also supposed to dig in with your nose.


----------



## Breakout12 (Oct 3, 2016)

Nothing special, but I like the self awareness angle:  "Are you an expert?"


----------



## cdskier (Oct 3, 2016)

Breakout12 said:


> View attachment 20753
> 
> Nothing special, but I like the self awareness angle:  "Are you an expert?"



That's one of the pictures I have hanging up in my cubicle at work...


----------



## Bene288 (Oct 3, 2016)

Breakout12 said:


> View attachment 20753
> 
> Nothing special, but I like the self awareness angle:  "Are you an expert?"


I hope to be looking at that in person soon.

Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 3, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> I hope to be looking at that in person soon.
> 
> Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


going for my second time this winter. looking forward to it.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 3, 2016)

The Rumor sign is no more just a double black diamond sign now, the sign still applies however. Maybe it was scaring too many people away.


----------



## Bene288 (Oct 3, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> The Rumor sign is no more just a double black diamond sign now, the sign still applies however. Maybe it was scaring too many people away.


What?! Since when? Guess I haven't been too attentive.

Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## cdskier (Oct 3, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> The Rumor sign is no more just a double black diamond sign now, the sign still applies however. Maybe it was scaring too many people away.



That's horrible! That sign was classic!


----------



## Breakout12 (Oct 3, 2016)

cdskier said:


> That's horrible! That sign was classic!



It's sad that it's gone.  I said “nothing special” because there are lots of signs saying Experts Only, but I, too, thought that sign was classic. I saw pics of it before my first trip to Gore, and I’m glad I got to see it in person.


----------



## Bene288 (Oct 3, 2016)

We should start a petition. 

Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 3, 2016)

Valle Blanche at Chamonix,  France 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 4, 2016)

tekweezle said:


> View attachment 20754Valle Blanche at Chamonix,  France
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


The walk out to the run is the scariest part!


----------



## jimk (Oct 4, 2016)

Another one from Taos.  This is one of the most famous "crazy" signs in skidom.  Not my photo, but very cool from 1980.  Shows how long some form of this sign has been posted at base of Taos trail layout.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 4, 2016)

From the base Taos does look pretty intimidating.  Al's Run is staring you in the face, and there looks like no other way down, the cross trail isn't clearly visible from below. Shit, alot of Taos looks intimidating. I've talked to regulars there who said they've known of people who've taken one look, turnned around, and left.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 4, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> From the base Taos does look pretty intimidating.  Al's Run is staring you in the face, and there looks like no other way down, the cross trail isn't clearly visible from below. Shit, alot of Taos looks intimidating. I've talked to regulars there who said they've known of people who've taken one look, turnned around, and left.



That is a sight I want to see.  I've seen pictures of JimK's sign before.  When we used to stay at Aspen, the condo we stayed in was just below the 1A Chairlift up Ajax, and that is a pretty intimidating face.  (Looking up Little Nell and Spar Gulch not so much though you can see much more of Aspen Mountain).  I hear Telluride has a pretty intimidating face, looking up from the town as well.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 4, 2016)

Haven't skied there yet.


----------



## Bene288 (Oct 4, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> View attachment 20762
> Haven't skied there yet.


Interesting marketing from that hill. Looks like a blast. 

Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 4, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> Interesting marketing from that hill. Looks like a blast.
> 
> Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


Too bad it's literally in the middle of nowhere. Someone, maybe here, or NYSB, or both, stopped on a drive out West. That's the only way it'd be feasible. 

I have some experience with little places in the heart of LES country, they're great. Maybe I can finally ski Mc Cauley this year, they're on the fringe, they don't get dumped on like Snow Ridge, but they do get LES. 

I wouldn't mind a return trip to Hickory either. Like setting the hot tub time machine to 1950 instead of 1980, awesome terrain too. Cool to experience skiing how it once was. Hopefully it'll snow this year, Hickory didn't open at all last year.


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 4, 2016)

I remember that Taos sign well.  That place is crazy steep but looks especially so when you pull up.


----------

